# Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.



## DaRkNeZRaVer (7. Juni 2012)

*Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*

Hey liebe PCGHx'ler,
ich hatte zum 2 mal ein Problem mit meiner Crucial M4 128GB. Ich habe den Rechner wie immer ausgemacht und als ich ihn heute morgen starten wollte, sagt er please insert a proper boot device....blabla. Naja Dann habe ich nachgesehen und meine SSD auf der mein W7 liegt, wurde nicht mehr erkannt. Dies ist nicht zum ersten mal passiert. Danach habe ich die SSD in allen anderen SATA ports ausprobiert, verschieden Kabel benutzt usw. Nichts, die SSD blieb verschollen. Dann habe ich die SSD in meinen anderen Rechner eingebaut, der dann zu erst nicht mehr hochfahren wollte. Dann habe ich den einfach im POST-Screen, dort wo er hängen geblieben war, stehen lassen und zack ca. nach 2 Minuten wurde meine M4 wieder angezeigt ?!?!?! 
Dann habe ich die SSD wieder in meinen Hauptrechner gebaut und siehe da auch da funktionierte sie wieder problemlos. Genau das selbe Problem hatte ich schon einmal vor etwa 2 Monaten  Und die Lösung war genau die selbe. Hat Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Sollte ich die Garantie in anspruch nehmen?

Gruß
DaRkNeZ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*

Ist da vielleicht die Bios Batterie etwas lahm so das die Einstellungen vergessen werden?


----------



## Heretic (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*

Kannst du mal Firmware usw via Crystal Disk Info checken.


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*

Also die im BIOS waren alle Einstellungen noch wie gehabt. Die Boot reihenfolge war also kein Problem, die SSD läuft auch im AHCI Mode. Die Firmware ist 000F, ist wohl auch immernoch die neueste. Habe sie vor ein paar Monaten aktualisiert. CrystalDiskInfo meint auch das alles bestens ist. Gut 100%.


Spoiler



----------------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskInfo 4.6.2 (C) 2008-2012 hiyohiyo
                                Crystal Dew World : Crystal Dew World
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

    OS : Windows 7 Ultimate Edition SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)
  Date : 2012/06/08 14:03:47

-- Controller Map ----------------------------------------------------------
 - ATA Channel 0 (0) [ATA]
 - ATA Channel 1 (1) [ATA]
 + Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [ATA]
   + ATA Channel 0 (0)
     - ST3250310AS ATA Device
   + ATA Channel 1 (1)
     - WDC WD10EACS-65D6B0 ATA Device
 + Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [ATA]
   - ATA Channel 0 (0)
   - ATA Channel 1 (1)
 + Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [ATA]
   - ATA Channel 0 (0)
   - ATA Channel 1 (1)
 + AX2HG5ZB IDE Controller [SCSI]
   - RGPY BK1Q7WD SCSI CdRom Device
 + Marvell 91xx SATA 6G Controller [SCSI]
   - M4-CT128 M4SSD2 SCSI Disk Device
   - Marvell 91xx Config Device

-- Disk List ---------------------------------------------------------------
 (1) ST3250310AS : 250.0 GB [0/2/0, pd1]
 (2) WDC WD10EACS-65D6B0 : 1000.2 GB [1/3/0, pd1]
 (3) M4-CT128M4SSD2 : 128.0 GB [2/6/0, pd1] - mi
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 (3) M4-CT128M4SSD2
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
           Model : M4-CT128M4SSD2
        Firmware : 000F
       Disk Size : 128.0 GB (8.4/128.0/128.0)
     Buffer Size : Unbekannt
     Queue Depth : 32
    # of Sectors : 250069680
   Rotation Rate : ---- (SSD)
       Interface : Serial ATA
   Major Version : ACS-2
   Minor Version : ATA8-ACS version 6
   Transfer Mode : SATA/600
  Power On Hours : 1598 Std.
  Power On Count : 444 mal
Wear Level Count : 24
     Temparature : Unbekannt
   Health Status : Gut (100 %)
        Features : S.M.A.R.T., APM, 48bit LBA, NCQ, TRIM
       APM Level : 00FEh [ON]
       AAM Level : ----

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 100 100 _50 000000000000 Lesefehlerrate (roh)
05 100 100 _10 000000000000 Wiederzugewiesene Sektoren
09 100 100 __1 00000000063E Eingeschaltete Stunden
0C 100 100 __1 0000000001BC Anzahl der Einschaltungen
AA 100 100 _10 000000000000 Wachsende fehlerhafte Blocks
AB 100 100 __1 000000000000 Programmfehler
AC 100 100 __1 000000000000 Löschfehler
AD 100 100 _10 000000000018 Verschleißregulierung
AE 100 100 __1 000000000058 Unerwarteter Stromausfall
B5 100 100 __1 02C6010401C2 Non-4k angepasster Zugriff
B7 100 100 __1 000000000000 Verlangsamung der SATA-Schnittstelle
B8 100 100 _50 000000000000 Anzahl der Fehlerkorrekturen
BB 100 100 __1 000000000000 Gemeldete unkorrigierbare Fehler
BC 100 100 __1 000000000000 Befehlszeitüberschreitung
BD 100 100 __1 000000000051 Produktionsbedingte fehlerhafte Blocks
C2 100 100 __0 000000000000 Gehäusetemperatur
C3 100 100 __1 000000000000 Gesamte Korrekturen von ECC
C4 100 100 __1 000000000000 Wiederzuweisungsereignisse
C5 100 100 __1 000000000000 Aktuell schwebende Sektoren
C6 100 100 __1 000000000000 Unkorrigierbare Fehler nach dem Smart Offline Scan
C7 100 100 __1 000000000000 UltraDMA CRC Fehler
CA 100 100 __1 000000000000 Erreichter Prozentsatz der geschätzten Lebensdauer
CE 100 100 __1 000000000000 Schreibfehlerrate


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*

So hat es mit meiner XLR8 angefangen...Ist zwar SF aber na ja
Erst nicht erkannt, dann wieder und dann absolute Stille.
Wurde getauscht, frage doch mal beim Support an.


----------



## Darkx (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*

ich habe genau das gleiche problem. Auch Sata/Strom Kabel getauscht. Wenns mal funktioniert bekomme ich 2min ein später einen Bluescreen, SSD wird danach im Bios nicht mehr aufgeführt. Alle Einstellungen probiert die mir zur verfügung stehen.Die ersten 20 Stunden in denen die Festplatte in Betrieb war, viel mir der Fehler nicht auf! Habe die SSD jetzt mal an meinem Laptop angeschlossen. Verbindung geht nicht verloren, kann aber auch sein weil sie über usb angeschlossen ist. Hat wer eine idee woran das hängen könnte?

Habe eine SSD 520 480 GB und ein Asus P8Z77-V-DELUXE


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*

Das sieht stark nach crash aus...


----------



## Darkx (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*

Das wär ja blöd ;(

Wiederrufsrecht ist leider vorbei. Garantie umtausch dauert immer so lange ;(


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*

Ja das ist leider so...sichere zur Vorsicht noch wichtige Daten,
da kam ich dann auch nicht mehr ran. Hatte im IE und Firfox
auch die Paßworte gespeichert. So mußte ich  zur Sicherheit
auch die noch ändern, als die Karte eingeschickt wurde.

Wie gesagt konsultiere mal den Support was die meinen.


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*

Meine läuft wie auch nach dem ersten vorfall wieder einwandfrei. Habe danach mal einen Benchmark mit Crystal gemacht und konnte auch keine Einbrüche oder sonstiges in der Lese/Schreibrate feststellen. Schon ziemlich mystisch das ganze.


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*

...ja, aber sauber ist das nicht......wie gesagt..hin und wieder und dann Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Darkx (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*

ich habe meine zurückgeschickt.  Bin gespannt wann eine neue kommt.

Werde die neueste Version der Firmware anschließend vom Bios des MB und der SSD installieren.


Bzw bringt SSD Firmware updaten überhaupt etwas? Hab gelesen das es einfach über das "Intel SSD Toolbox" gehen soll.


----------



## MFZ (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*

Ich würde es per bootbarem USB-Stick machen.
Beschreibung hier: http://edge.crucial.com/firmware/m4/000F/ProductFlyer-letter_m4-firmware000F_04-12.pdf


----------



## Darkx (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*

neue firmware  war auf der umgetauschten ssd drauf. Läuft wieder ohne ausfälle


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*



Darkx schrieb:


> neue firmware  war auf der umgetauschten ssd drauf. Läuft wieder ohne ausfälle



Da hast du aber sehr schnell Ersatz bekommen.......RMA? Kulanz des Händlers?


----------



## Darkx (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Crucial M4 wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt.*

Mindfactory

Samstag eingesendet

Donnerstag(5Tage später) neue SSD erhalten

Kaufe dort immer meinen kompletten Rechner. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------

